# Google- What's the evidence for cognitive behaviour therapy? - guardian.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">What's the evidence for cognitive behaviour therapy?guardian.co.uk, UK - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>There's some research looking at cognitive behaviour therapy for *irritable bowel syndrome*. But lots of the studies aren't very good. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

